# تأملات وقراءات فى معمودية السيد المسيح   الجزء الأول



## fikry (2 فبراير 2013)

*تأملات وقراءات فى معمودية السيد المسيح 
 الجزء الأول
مقدمة*
*أتكلمنا عن بداية خدمة يوحنا المعمدان وشوفنا أن خدمة يوحنا المعمدان كانت بتتلخص فى كلمة واحدة وهى توبوا لأنه أقترب ملكوت السموات وأتكلمنا عن عمل التوبة وأهمية التوبة فى حياة الإنسان , وكانت عظمة يوحنا المعمدان أنه لم يطلب شىء لنفسه , لكن كان هو أول واحد سمع صوت التوبة اللى نادى بيه , وفى مزمور جميل جدا من ضمن المزامير وبنسمع المزمور ده بيتقرأ فى القداس كثيرا مزمور66: 12  12رَكَّبْتَ أُنَاساً عَلَى رُؤُوسِنَا. دَخَلْنَا فِي النَّارِ وَالْمَاءِ ثُمَّ أَخْرَجْتَنَا إِلَى الْخِصْبِ. بيقول جزنا فى الماء والنار وأخرجتنا إلى الراحة ودى حاجة عجيبة يعنى فى واحد بيعدى فى المياه وبيعدى فى النار والأثنين طبيعتين مختلفتين ! يعنى واحد فى عز النار وهو نفسه فى عز المياه ولكن كيف تجتمع النار مع المياه والمياه بتطفىء النار والنار طبيعتها حارة والمياه طبيعتها باردة , لكن بيقول بالرغم من أحنا جزنا فى الماء والنار لكن أخرجتنا إلى الراحة , حتى لما بتبقى فى أمور متعارضة وصعبة جدا  فى حياة الأنسان فلما بيجوز سر المعمودية حينئذ يستطيع أن يخرج إلى الراحة , وأخيرا هذه كانت بشارة وكرازة يوحنا المعمدان إلى أن جاء الموقف واللقاء اللى بينه وبين السيد المسيح وهو من أخطر المواضع فى الكتاب المقدس لأن كان فيه سر خلاص العالم كله وهو لقاء يوحنا اللى بيعمد معمودية التوبة بالمسيح اللى جاى يفتدى العالم وكيف تقابل الأثنين مع بعض وماذا دار بينهم وما معنى الكلام أسمح الآن ويليق بنا أن نكمل كل بر وأنفتاح السماء وحلول الروح القدس على شكل حمامة ؟ وهذا من أخطر المواضيع فى الكتاب المقدس والأسرار لما ربنا بيعلن لينا نقدر نشوف بركة كبيرة فى سر عماد السيد المسيح من أجلنا , ولما نيجى عند موقف عماد السيد المسيح من يوحنا , ففى إصحاح 3  من أنجيل معلمنا متى كما عرفنا حانلاحظ أن فى كلمة أتكررت مرتين فى فى هذا الإصحاح من يوحنا فى عدد 8 بيقول أصنعوا أثمار تليق بالتوبة , والسيد المسيح فى عدد 15 بيقول لأنه هكذا يليق بنا , فكلمة يليق أو اللياقة لازم نضعها فى ذهننا علشان عايزين نوصل بيها فى الآخر لحاجة معينة , ولكى نقدر نفهم سر العماد وليه السيد المسيح أتعمد ؟, وأيه فرحتنا أحنا فى عماد المسيح ؟ فلابد أن نربط أيضا بالأناجيل الأخرى ونعرف ماذا كتبت الأناجيل الأخرى عن عماد السيد المسيح , لأن فى  كل أنجيل من الأناجيل الأربعة هناك رؤية فى عماد السيد المسيح وسنجد الألفاظ التى ذكرت فى كل أنجيل ألفاظ لها معنى معين تعالوا نقرأ الأناجيل الأربعة معا :
1-إنجيل متى 3: 13- 17
معمودية يسوع المسيح
13حِينَئِذٍ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى الأُرْدُنِّ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا لِيَعْتَمِدَ مِنْهُ. 14وَلَكِنْ يُوحَنَّا مَنَعَهُ قَائِلاً: «أَنَا مُحْتَاجٌ أَنْ أَعْتَمِدَ مِنْكَ وَأَنْتَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ!» 15فَأَجابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «اسْمَحِ الآنَ، لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَلِيقُ بِنَا أَنْ نُكَمِّلَ كُلَّ بِرٍّ». حِينَئِذٍ سَمَحَ لَهُ. 16فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ،وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ،فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللَّهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ،17وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ».
2-إنجيل مرقس 1: 9- 11 
معمودية يسوع المسيح
9وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ وَاعْتَمَدَ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا فِي الأُرْدُنِّ. 10وَلِلْوَقْتِ وَهُوَ صَاعِدٌ مِنَ الْمَاءِ رَأَى السَّمَاوَاتِ قَدِ انْشَقَّتْ، وَالرُّوحَ مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ. 11وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ».
3-إنجيل لوقا 3: 21- 22 
معمودية يسوع المسيح
21وَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً. وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي انْفَتَحَتِ السَّمَاءُ،22وَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ حَمَامَةٍ. وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ، بِكَ سُرِرْتُ». 
4-إنجيل يوحنا 1: 29- 37 
معمودية يسوع المسيح 
26 أَجَابَهُمْ يُوحَنَّا قَائِلاً: « أَنَا أُعَمِّدُ بِمَاءٍ، وَلَكِنْ فِي وَسْطِكُمْ قَائِمٌ الَّذِي لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ.27 هُوَ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي، الَّذِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي، الَّذِي لَسْتُ بِمُسْتَحِقٍّ أَنْ أَحُلَّ سُيُورَ حِذَائِهِ». 28هَذَا كَانَ فِي بَيْتِ عَبْرَةَ فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ حَيْثُ كَانَ يُوحَنَّا يُعَمِّدُ.29 وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ! 30 هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: يَأْتِي بَعْدِي، رَجُلٌ صَارَ قُدَّامِي، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي. 31وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ. لَكِنْ لِيُظْهَرَ لإِسْرَائِيلَ لِذَلِكَ جِئْتُ أُعَمِّدُ بِالْمَاءِ». 32 وَشَهِدَ يُوحَنَّا قَائِلاً: «إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ. 33 وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ، لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي لأُعَمِّدَ بِالْمَاءِ، ذَاكَ قَالَ لِي: الَّذِي تَرَى الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً وَمُسْتَقِرّاً عَلَيْهِ، فَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يُعَمِّدُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 34وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ».35 وَفِي الْغَدِ أَيْضاً كَانَ يُوحَنَّا وَاقِفاً هُوَ وَاثْنَانِ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ، 36 فَنَظَرَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ مَاشِياً، فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ!». 37 فَسَمِعَهُ التِّلْمِيذَانِ يَتَكَلَّمُ، فَتَبِعَا يَسُوعَ. 
ففى الأناجيل الأربعة بنلاحظ تساؤلات بتدور فى أذهاننا , أيه معنى أن السيد المسيح بيقول ليوحنا إسمح الآن لنكمل كل بر ؟ وأيه هو البر ده اللى عايز يتكمل ؟ وبعدين واحد من الأناجيل  بيقول السماء أنفتحت والثانى بيقول السماء أنشقت , وواحد بيقول الروح القدس نازلا , وواحد ثانى بيقول الروح القدس آتيا , وواحد ثالث بيقول الروح القدس مستقرا , أيه معنى الكلام ده كله ؟ الحقيقة أن كل كلمة من الكلمات دى ليها دلالة خطيرة جدا تجاه خلاص الإنسان , لكن واضح جدا من كل الأناجيل الأربعة بعاليه حاجة معينة وهى أن السيد المسيح لم يستعلن ولم يظهر ليوحنا أو للشعب إلا لما حصلت حاجة قبل ظهوره , طيب أيه هى الحاجة اللى ظهرت قبل ما المسيح يعلن خدمته وعمله ؟السيد المسيح أستعلن وظهر بعد التوبة ,بمعنى آخر أنه لم يستعلن ولم يظهر إلا بعد ما يوحنا تاب هو وتوب الشعب , والتوبة مازالت حتى الآن هى الطريق الوحيد اللى يوصلنا للتعرف على شخص السيد المسيح , ومن غير التوبة الحقيقية لا يمكن أن يعلن شخص السيد المسيح لينا , حتى ليوحنا وده نلاحظه من كلام يوحنا اللى بيقول لم أكن أعرفه وبيقول للشعب فى وسطكم قائم الذى لا تعرفونه ؟ طيب أمتى نعرفه ؟ لما تتم معمودية التوبة أو لما تتم التوبة , وعلشان كده لا يمكن أن يعلن لينا شخص السيد المسيح  إلا من خلال توبة حقيقية , ومهما حاولت تقرأ عن المسيح ومهما أن حاولت تعمل ممارسات ونسكيات , ولكن هناك سؤال محيرنى أنا , بقى معقول يا يوحنا مانتش عارفه , طيب فين نسكياتك و فين جهادك وتطلعاتك وقراءاتك ودراساتك وطيب قرابتك بالجسد للسيد المسيح ما أسعفتكش وجعلتك تعرفه ؟ ده يوحنا ده قعد فى البرارى معتزل بيصلى وبيدرس فى الكتب المقدسة وبيصوم وبيأكل جراد وعسل برى ومتنسك أشد التنسك , لكن كل هذا لم يقدر أن يوصله للسيد المسيح لدرجة أن هو الآخر قال لم أكن أعرفه , لكن لم يقدر يعرفه ولم يقدر أن يعلنه للشعب إلا من خلال التوبة , وعلشان كده مهما أن كنا بنحضر إجتماعات ومهما أن كنا بنقرأ قراءات ومهما أن كنا بنعمل من خدمة ومهما أن كان لينا دراسات ومهما أن كان لينا نسكيات , لكن من غير توبة حقيقية فليس لنا معرفة بشخص السيد المسيح , ولذلك التوبة هى الباب الوحيد اللى تدخلنا لنتعرف على السيد المسيح , ومن خلال ضغطة التبكيت والحزن على الخطية فتنكشف لينا رحمة ربنا , فكل ما الإنسان يبكت نفسه وكل ما الإنسان يشعر بخطيته وعلى قد ما بتشعر بخطيتك وبإثمك وبجرمك على قد ما ينكشف ليك فى نفس اللحظة رحمة ربنا وقيمة دمه وقدرة لاهوته أنه يقيمك من الموت وأنه ينقذك من الهاوية , وعلشان كده القديسين اللى عاشوا على قد ما شعروا بثقل خطيتهم وتابوا على قد ما أتكشفت لهم قدرة ربنا ورحمته وعمله , لكن الإنسان الذى لا يشعر ببشاعة الخطية أو لا يشعر بظلمة الخطية اللى جواه بتكون توبته سطحية وشكلية , أحبائى أن ما كناش نشعر بخطر الخطية اللى بتشتغل فينا ونشعر داخل أعماقنا بمدى قساوة الإثم فلن نستطيع أن نقدر قيمة الدم الإلهى ولا حا نقدر سر الفداء فى حياتنا , وإن ماكناش نفحص ضمائرنا ونمتحن نفسينا ونراجع حياتنا كويس وعلى قد شعورنا بشناعة الخطية على قد ما بنقدر نتعرف على عمل السيد المسيح وقدرة لاهوته , لكن على قد أننا لا نشعر بخطيتنا أهو بنسمع شوية كلام عن المسيح وعن لاهوت المسيح وعن دم السيد المسيح , لكن بنقول الدم ده كده يعنى هو لزوم قصة الصليب , آه أتصلب ودقوا جواه مسامير يبقى لازم يخر دم , لكن أيه هو قيمة الدم ده بالنسبة لك ؟ فلن تستطيع أن تشعر بقيمة دم السيد المسيح إلا إذا شعرت بمدى بشاعة الخطية اللى أنت بتعملها , وعلشان كده فى عماد السيد المسيح بنوصل لنقطة مهمة جدا أن السيد المسيح أستعلن للعالم كمخلص من خلال عماده ومن خلال موضوع التوبة , إذا كانت الكنيسة بتسمي اليوم اللى أتعمد فيه السيد المسيح أو عيد الغطاس  بتسميه الأبيفانيا أو عيد الظهور الإلهى أو عيد إعلان لاهوت السيد المسيح , إذا عيد الغطاس أو الأبيفانيا هو أستعلان للجميع عن لاهوت المسيح , ونلاحظ فى ميلاد السيد المسيح أن السيد المسيح لما أتولد كان هناك مجموعة قليلة جدا هى التى شعرت بميلاده , الرعاه والمجوس ومريم ويوسف النجار وشوية سمعوا كده هيرودس والكتبة والفريسيين , لكن عماد السيد المسيح  قد أعلن للجميع لأن جميع اليهودية وكل الكورة المحيطة خرجوا ليعتمدوا من يوحنا , ويوحنا أعلن بمنتهى الوضوح فى شهادته فى عماد السيد المسيح عن إلوهية السيد المسيح لما أعلن هذا الصوت هذا هو أبنى الحبيب الذى به سررت , فكان إعلان السيد المسيح كان فى يوم الأبيفانيا وعلشان كده الإسم الحلو التانى اللى بيسموه لعيد الغطاس فى التقليد الكنسى بعيد الأنوار , لأن كان الطقس ولحد دلوقتى بعض البيوت بتعملها بينوروا شمع كثير فى الكنيسة وفى البيوت وبيعملوا قنديل ويجيبوا البرتقالة ويجوفوها ويضعوا شمعة فى وسط البرتقالة كقنديل , وبيسموه فى الكنيسة بره لحد دلوقتى  CANDLES DAY لأن فى نور ظهر معين أو إستعلان معين للبشرية , يوم إعلان لاهوت السيد المسيح أو طبيعة السيد المسيح , والكنيسة كل مرة بتعمل فيها عيد الغطاس بتقوم بتعميد الناس , وكان زمان فى ثلاثة مواسم الناس بتتعمد فيها وماكانوش بيتعمدوا كده زى ما أحنا بنتعمد فى أى وقت وفى أى يوم , 1- أول يوم وكان أهم يوم هو سبت النور وماكانوش بيتعمدوا فى حد التناصير زى ما أحنا بنعمل دلوقتى , لكى يأخذوا إستنارة قيامة السيد المسيح ويقدروا يتحدوا بالمسيح القائم من بين الأموات , 2- ثانى يوم كان يوم الخمسين أو يوم حلول الروح القدس , 3- ثالث يوم هو يوم عيد الغطاس أو يوم عماد السيد المسيح , وهذه الثلاثة مواسم التى كانت الكنيسة الأولى لحد القرن الرابع الميلادى بتقوم بالتعميد فيهم يعنى كانت هذه هى الثلاثة أيام الرئيسية اللى الناس كانت بتتعمد فيها , وكأن فى معناه الحلو1- أن الكنيسة فى عيد الغطاس بتذكر الإنسان وبتقول له أن فى هذا اليوم إستعلن السيد المسيح بلاهوته فياترى كيف أثر فيك هذا الإستعلان فى فكرك وسلوكك وتصرفاتك وإن أنت شفت هذا الإله المعلن لك أو لأ , وأيضا من المعانى الجميلة لعيد الغطاس 2- بالنسبة للخدام لأن كانت بداية خدمة السيد المسيح هو عماده أن هى بتعطى للخدام مسحة جديدة أنهم يحيوا فى شركة مع الله , وعلشان كده بالنسبة للخادم عيد الغطاس من الأعياد المهمة جدا , فهو بيأخذ مسحة جديدة وإمتلاء من الروح القدس علشان يقدر يكمل خدمته ,وكان المعنى الحلو الثالث 3- أن لكل فرد من الناس أن هذا هو يوم طهارتك ويوم تقديسك , وعلشان كده بعض البيوت ومازالت كانوا دايما بيأخذوا من مياة اللقان اللى بيتصلى عليها ويحتفظوا بيها طول السنة , وكان فى تقليد لطيف قوى أن كل واحد بعد ما يعترف بخطيته قدام الأب الكاهن فيرجع البيت ويمسح وجهه وعينيه بالمياة المتصلى عليها أو مياة اللقان , كأنه بيأخذ قوة تجديد لمعموديته , يعنى يعترف بخطيته وينال طهارة بالغسل بهذا الماء المقدس , طبعا لحد دلوقتى العادة دى موجودة عندنا لكن يعنى بنأخذها كبركة , ونشوف ألف زجاجة موجودة ومتصلى عليها وبعدين يقول لك نشربها علشان بركة , طيب أيه البركة اللى أنت يا حبيبى عايزها من شربك هذه المياة لأ ده المعنى أن هذا الماء ماء للطهارة زى ما الكاهن بيصلى ويقول ماء للتقديس , وعبشان كده عيد الغطاس هو عيد الطهارة أو عيد النقاوة , لكن مازال السؤال الرئيسى الذى يتردد فى ذهننا ليه السيد المسيح أتعمد ؟ بالرغم من أن المعمودية اللى أتعمدها السيد المسيح كانت معمودية توبة لمغفرة الخطايا , طيب هوالسيد المسيح كان أخطأ فى شىء علشان يتعمد ؟ دى المعمودية دى كانت للناس الخطاة لكن ليه السيد المسيح إتعمد؟ الحقيقة من خلال علماء الكتاب المقدس وعلماء اللاهوت ومن نتيجة البحث كان هناك 13 سبب من أجلهم كان لابد أن السيد المسيح يتعمد فتعالوا نشوف ليه السيد المسيح أتعمد؟ وحسب إنجيل متى جاء السيد المسيح ليوحنا وقال له عمدنى بعد ما وقف فى طابور الناس اللى بيعترفوا بخطاياهم وبعدين بيتعمدوا , وجاء السيد المسيح وأخذ دوره فى الطابور وقال ليوحنا عمدنى , يعنى نتخيل وأحنا قاعدين فى طابور الإعتراف كده وكل واحد بيدخل فى دوره , السيد المسيح وقف فى طابور المعترفين , فيوحنا قال له أنا محتاج أن أعتمد منك وأنت تأتى إليا فقال له السيد المسيح أسمح الآن لأنه ينبغى أن نكمل كل بر , طيب أيه معنى الكلام ده؟ وأيه هو البر يا رب اللى أنت عاوز تكمله؟ هو فى واقع الأمر وفرحة كبيرة جدا لينا لو قدرنا نفهم الحتة دى أن السيد المسيح فى عماده وقف كتائب عنى , يعنى جاء وأخذ دورى فى الإعتراف علشان يعترف بدلا منى ويتوب بدلا منى , طيب أيه البر اللى الإنسان عجز أنه ينفذه ؟ أول حاجة عجز الإنسان أن يعملها هى أنه يتوب , بمعنى آخر ما رضيش يتوب , فعندما غلط آدم سأله ربنا أيه يا آدم اللى أنت عملته أنت غلطت؟ , ولكن آدم قال لربنا المرأة التى أعطيتنى .. وماقالش لربنا آسف يارب أنا غلطت يعنى لم يتب , وربنا راح لحواء وقال ليها أيه يا حواء اللى أنتى عملتيه ؟ وماقالتش لربنا آسفة أنا غلطت وما سمعتش الكلام , ولكن قالت لربنا الحية أغرتنى فأكلت , يعنى ولا آدم ولا حواء قدموا إعتذار لربنا ولم يقدروا أن يقدموا توبة لربنا وهكذا كل الأجيال حتى قايين اللى ربنا نصحه وقال له ما تغلطش وفى خطية رابضة على الباب ... ولما غلط لم يقول له أنا متأسف ماسمعتش كلامك , ولكن قال له الذنب والعقاب اللى أنت أعطيته لى أعظم من أن أحتمله , فكانت مشكلة الإنسان أنه ما قدرش يقول لربنا أنا غلطان وأنا أخطأت وما قدرش يتوب , ولذلك :
1-أول حاجة عملها السيد المسيح أنه وقف كتائب بدلا منى وبدلا منك وبدلا منكى , وأخذ دوره فى طابور المعترفين , وتقدم كتائب من أجل أنه يتوب بدلا منا كلنا , تخيلوا السيد المسيح اللى هو بلا خطية , وأحنا اللى مش عايزين نتوب ونقول أخطأنا وبنقعد نرمى خطايانا على الظروف وعلى الناس وعلى اللى حوالينا وعلى الشيطان , لكن السيد المسيح جاء وتقدم كتائب عن الإنسان , الحقيقة ده منظر ماحدش يقدر يستحمله وعلشان كده قال ليوحنا أسمح الآن لنكمل كل بر عجز الإنسان أنه يكمله , وكان بر التوبة هو أول بر عجز الإنسان أنه ينفذه فى حياته , يعنى أن الإنسان يتوب لأنه عجز أنه يتوب , وعلشان كده جاء السيد المسيح ليتوب بدلا منى , ويحقق توبة بدلا منا كلنا وأخذ دورى ودورك فى طابور المعتمدين وتقدم وقال ليوحنا أسمح الآن لنكمل كل بر, إذا السيد المسيح تقدم لإعتراف بدلا من الإنسان اللى مش عايز يتوب ومش قادر يتوب ما هو أرميا نظر لربنا فى العهد القديم وقال له توبنى يارب فأتوب لأنى مش قادر , فأصبحت الإرادة المخبوطة مش عايز والإرادة المنحلة مش قادر , جاء المسيح وتقدم كتائب عن البشرية.
2-السيد المسيح لم يتقدم كتمثيلية يعنى أنه أتى وأخذ مكانى وخلاص ونمثل أن أحنا بنتوب الحقيقة لأ.... السيد المسيح كان بيتوب توبة حقيقية طيب ليه؟ لأنه وضع عليه إثم جمعينا , خطايا العالم كله أتوضعت عليه , فالسيد المسيح لم يكن يمثل , السيد المسيح كان بيتوب توبة حقيقية لأنه فى هذا الوقت موضوع عليه خطايا العالم كله فكان السيد المسيح لازم يتوب ولازم يتقدم إلى المعمودية كتائب عنا .
3-المسيح تقدم للمعمودية كان من أجل أنه يشارك متضامنا مع شعبه , ونتذكر ليه السيد المسيح هرب إلى مصر , طبعا هو ماكانش خايف من هيرودس زى الناس ما فاكره أو علشان يعلمنا الهروب من الشر والكلام الخايب ده اللى بيقولوه فى مدارس الأحد , لأ الحقيقة الهروب إلى مصر أنه كان لازم يروح لأرض العبودية علشان يأخذ صورة عبد ويمر بنفس الظروف اللى مر بيها شعبه والإنسان بوجه عام ويكون تحت العبودية مشاركا ومتضامنا مع شعبه , فإذا كان أتوضعت عليه خطايا شعبه يبقى لازم يشارك هذا الشعب فى توبته.
4-بالرغم من أنه حامل خطية العالم كله وبيشارك الشعب فى أتعابه وفى آلامه وفى خطاياه التى وضعت عليه لكن ماكانيتش عملها بإرادته لأنه وضع عليه إثم جميعنا فكان لازم يتعمد علشان يفصل نفسه عن خطايا شعبه, طيب يعنى أيه يفصل نفسه عن خطايا شعبه؟ أصل اللى بيتعمد ده معناه أنه بيتوب وأنه بينفصل عن الخطية , فإذا كان هو فعلا مشاركا لشعبه ومتضامنا معاه لكن أيضا فاصل نفسه عن الخطاة وعن الخطية ولم يعيش حياة الخطية لأنه عاش حياة الطهارة والنقاوة , فإذا قلنا أن عيد الغطاس هو عيد الطهارة فكان السيد المسيح لازم يفصل نفسه عن نجاسات شعبه بالرغم من إنه حاملها .
5-كان لازم السيد المسيح يغطس فى نهر الأردن , وكلنا نعرف أن المياة بإستمرار فى العهد القديم كانت رمزا للموت لأن العالم أهلك بالطوفان أو بالماء , فكون السيد المسيح يغطس داخل الموت أو داخل المياة ويطلع منها , معناه علامة خضوع وأنه مستعد أنه يغطس فى بحر الموت وإنه يجوز الموت من أجل خطايا شعبه وعلشان كده فكرة الموت دى بيقولها بولس الرسول مدفونين معه فى جرن المعمودية حتى متى أقيم المسيح نقوم نحن أيضا معه فى جدة الحياة.
6-علشان يظهر نفسه ليوحنا وللشعب , كما رأينا أن يوحنا بيقول لم أكن أعرفه , والشعب نفسه بيقول لهم فى وسطكم قائم الذى لستم تعرفونه , لكن كيف أعلن السيد المسيح؟ و أيه اللى جعل يوحنا يقول وأنا قد شهدت أن هذا هو أبن الله , ويقول لعله هوذا حمل الله , الحقيقة بواسطة حاجتين , (1) التوبة هى اللى أعلنت السيد المسيح ,(2) والعلامة التانية التى عرف من خلالها يوحنا السيد المسيح هى الذى ترى الروح نازلا ومستقرا عليه أو الروح القدس , يعنى التوبة والروح القدس هم فقط الذين يعلنوا عن شخص السيد المسيح ويظهروا السيد المسيح , وكما تكلمنا عن التوبة وقلنا أن هى الباب الوحيد الذى يقدر أن يعلن لينا شخص السيد المسيح من خلاله , وكذلك الروح القدس وكما قلت أن يوحنا بنسكياته وجهاده ومعرفته الشخصية , فكل الحاجات دى ما قدرتش تسعفه ولا تعرفه شخص السيد المسيح , لكن اللى قدر يعرفه   مين هوالسيد المسيح هو الروح القدس علشان كده بيقول لا يستطيع أحد أن يقول أن السيد المسيح رب إلا بالروح القدس , فعلشان يظهر السيد المسيح للناس , فما يقدرش يستعلن إلا  بالتوبة و بالروح القدس من خلال المعمودية وعلشان كده التأمل الجميل لو أحنا عايزين يستعلن لينا السيد المسيح و نعرفه معرفة شخصية فلازم هذين الحاجتين 1- توبة حقيقية و 2- إمتلاء من الروح القدس .
7-علشان يظهر خضوعه وتكميله للناموس , فهو قال ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل وعلشان كده نظر ليوحنا وقال أنا بأخضع لناموس المعمودية وأنا بأنفذه (أسمح الآن لأنه ينبغى أن نكمل كل بر) وهنا نقدر نفهم أيه معنى كل بر , يعنى كل ما عجز الإنسان أنه يعمله من بر التوبة وبر الإتضاع وبر الطهارة وبر القداسة , يعنى جاء السيد المسيح ليكمل كل حاجة ما قدرش الإنسان أنه يعملها وعلشان كده بيعلن خضوعه للناموس.
8-علشان يبتدى رسالته . وكأن السيد المسيح بيبتدى خدمته للبشر من خلال النقطة الأولانية اللى الإنسان عجز أنه يعملها فى أنه يتوب , فجاء السيد المسيح يبتدى خدمته بالتوبة والتطهير والتقديس لنفسه وهو حامل فى جسده كل البشرية ولذلك قال من أجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتى ليكونوا هم مقدسين , علشان يبتدى رسالته .
9-علشان يكرس نفسه رسميا وطقسيا للخدمة ولو رجعنا بذهننا لسفر الخروج واللاويين فى طقس تكريس رئيس الكهنة كانوا بيعملوا فيه أول حاجة أنهم يحموه بالماء وبعدين يمسحوه بالزيت ( رمز الروح القدس ) , وهو ده بالضبط نفسه اللى عمله السيد المسيح من أجل أنه يكون رئيس كهنة طقسيا , يعنى أغتسل فى نهر الأردن ومسح بمسحة الروح القدس , وعلشان كده كان يوم العماد ده كان حفلة تتويج السيد المسيح كرئيس كهنة , كما يقول روح الرب عليا لأنه مسحنى .
10-علشان يكرم معمودية يوحنا , وفى مرة سأل الكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة والشعب , معمودية يوحنا كانت من السماء او كانت من الأرض فلم يعرفوا يجاوبوا لأنهم لو قالوا أن هى من السماء فحايقول ليهم طيب ليه ما آمنتوش بيه وهو قال يأتى بعدى من هو أقوى منى , ولو قالوا أن هى من الآرض , فالناس كانت سترجمهم لأن يوحنا كان كنبى عظيم جدا عند الناس , وعلشان كده سكتوا وما قدروش يتكلموا , ولكن كانت معمودية يوحنا هى البر المعلن من السماء اللى جاء السيد المسيح ليكمله .
11-السيد المسيح أتعمد فى نهر الأردن ليقدس هذا الماء ولتقديس سر المعمودية وتأسيس هذا السر وعلشان كده فى صلوات اللقان اللى أبونا بيصليها فى عيد الغطاس بيقول طلبة لطيفة قوى قدس هذا الماء وأمنحه نعمة الأردن , وعلشان كده جاء السيد المسيح ليقدس الماء وكما شفنا أزاى المسيح حول المياة التى كانت رمز للموت إلى مياة رمز للحياة وللولادة الجديدة .
12-فى ناس كثيرة بتفتكر أن السيد المسيح أتعمد علشان يتملى بالروح القدس , الحقيقة لأ وألف لأ لأن الروح القدس فيه طبيعته وجوهره , فالسيد المسيح لم يتعمد لمزيد من الإمتلاء من الروح القدس , لكن فى واقع الأمر ماكانش مزيد من الإمتلاء لكن مزيد الإخلاء , أى إخلاء ذاته وإتضاع أكثر , وأرجو أن نركز فى هذا التعبير "السيد المسيح ما أتعمدش علشان يتملى لكن السيد المسيح أتعمد علشان يخلى ذاته " , أخلى ذاته آخذا صورة عبد صائرا فى الهيئة كأنسان , وعلشان كده ما تتخيلوش منظرالسيد المسيح وهو جاى وبيضع رأسه تحت أيدين يوحنا المعمدان , ده يوحنا المعمدان كان حا يتجنن , ده أنا اللى محتاج أن أعتمد منك وأنت تأتى أليا , لكن هذا كان بر إخلاء السيد المسيح لذاته وإتضاعه , حقيقى ما تتخيلوش هذا المنظر أن السيد المسيح بيوطى رأسه تحت أيدين أنسان , علشان كده كان بر السيد المسيح فى إخلائه لذاته , وقد أكمل هذا الإخلاء وجاء خاضعا .
وسنكمل السبب الثالث عشر بنعمة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح  فى الجزء التالى لأنه سبب مهم جدا ومحتاج مننا تركيز أكثر.
والى اللقاء مع الجزء الثانى من تأملات وقراءات فى معمودية السيد المسيح , راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.
أخوكم  +++ فكرى جرجس*


----------

